# Fix-It Question on Powershot SD750



## flow (Mar 28, 2013)

We have a problem with our Canon P&S. It's a Powershot SD750 "Digital Elph", 7.1MP. Couple days ago, it dropped onto a hard floor - not far or forceful, maybe 18 inches. Landed on the upper back corner, above the LCD screen - behind the flash. And ever since, flash is out. It will focus, the red focusing light comes on & you can see it go on the screen (and hear the motor noise), but if the flash is On it will not fire. No shutter or flash. If I turn the flash off, it works just fine.

Based on what's happened, I'm thinking maybe a wire or capacitor got jarred loose or disconnected, but don't know.
Has anyone dealt with something similar? Is this repairable? Any resources? I'm also Googling, but that's not been especially helpful so far.


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 28, 2013)

Lot of used ones for sell, in the $25 to $50 dollar range. Probably be cheaper than getting it fixed. Or upgraded to something newer that has more than 7 megapixels? Like this: Amazon.com: Canon PowerShot A2300 IS 16.0 MP Digital Camera with 5x Optizal Image Stabilized Zoom 28mm Wide-Angle Lens with 720p HD Video Recording (Silver): Camera & Photo

Here is the Canon repair site : https://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer?pageKeyCode=onlineRepairLanding


----------



## thomas30 (Apr 1, 2013)

Yes it is repairable, I faced almost similar kind of prob with my Nikon Camera.


----------



## KmH (Apr 1, 2013)

It could also be that the flash tube got broken.


----------

